# Puros Indios Special Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Puros Indios Special Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!*

I got a bundle or these (actually bought a second bundle) from Thompson for $60 each based on their recommendation. First , I like a big fat cigar...

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Special Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been a fan of this and their other lines as well for the last year. Great pricing on a great cigar.


----------

